# Any German Knowledge?



## bunchesofbottles (May 8, 2008)

I found a beer stein (is that right) I could be way off, but it looks germanish. I've tried the online translators and it gets me nowhere. Different sites give me diff. translations of the same word. I don't think it's very old, hard to tell, as I'm a newbie. If any interest or possible help I can post pic.

 Pic----

 thanks, Chris


----------



## GuntherHess (May 8, 2008)

Whats its read?  Usually, they say stuff like 'Thank God for Hops" or other such nonsense.


----------



## bunchesofbottles (May 8, 2008)

I'm not at home, I'll let you know for sure after 6ish. Unsure about the h's being h's or n's. First word was Massig blah blah blah, can't remember anymore. There is like four "windows" with musicians in them.  I'll find out.


----------



## bunchesofbottles (May 11, 2008)

Another


----------



## bunchesofbottles (May 11, 2008)

Bottom-Reads:Massig lyihkeh Liedey Sihgeh Half voh Je zu guteh Dihgeh


----------



## GuntherHess (May 11, 2008)

Sorry cant see much of anything in the photos.
 The text you wrote has a couple german words in it. Are you sure you got all the letters copied correctly? 

 edit...
 I think the 'h's should be 'n's. Looks like its talking about loud singing helps get stuff done well or something in that line. Still seems like some of the letters arent right.
 Getting drunk and singing seems very German.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (May 11, 2008)

(Getting drunk and singing seems very German)


 Hey, i resemble that remark..........................


----------



## bunchesofbottles (May 11, 2008)

I can't get a decent pic of this thing to save my life. The y's could be r's maybe too.The three figures are, one playing a satar(not sure if that's right but you probably know what I mean) One is a lady with hand on chest maybe singing, third is picking up something off a column w/sword in other hand.  Thanks for looking Gunther, once I get it cleaned it'll look good on the shelf anyway.


----------



## GuntherHess (May 11, 2008)

Yes, makes more sense if you change the ys to rs.


----------



## jesster64 (May 12, 2008)

best i can come up with is
 massig trinken lieder singen half von je zu guten dingen

 massig trinken (large quantity drinking)
 lieder singen ( singing songs)
 half von je (no freaking idea)
 zu guten dingen (to good things)

 i gather 
 drink alot, sing alot, and it will lead to good things


----------



## jesster64 (May 12, 2008)

looks like the guy is playing a lute.


----------



## glass man (May 12, 2008)

COOL LOOKING ITEM! WOULD IT BE SAFE TO DRINK BEER OUT OF<AND DO YOU?


----------



## bunchesofbottles (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the input everyone.  A lute, that's what it is! As soon as I get it cleaned up, I think a corona will fit quite nicely.


----------



## jesster64 (May 12, 2008)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, no corona, its a German mug,  St Pauli Girl....dark[]


----------



## jesster64 (May 12, 2008)

yuengling and sam adams would also be acceptable. remember the reinheitsgebot


----------



## bunchesofbottles (May 13, 2008)

I was wondering if that Corona thing would ruffle a german feather. LOL


----------

